# Kiwi Grip



## habanalure (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm looking at this product to finish the deck of my 16 footer. Who carries the product in the central Fl area?
Any comments will be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Not sure local, I bought mine online from Bateau. If you have not seen it up close I have it on my boat and could meet with you. Pm me your #.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Thats where I got mine. They are in Vero Beach. You can do a local pickup if you don't want to pay shipping. There is a block to check for the pickup at the shop option.
http://boatbuildercentral.com/products.php?cat=62


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

I was looking at this product last week and was wondering how the finish is compared to other nonskids. I was thinking of getting rid of the seadek and putting this stuff down.


----------



## ChrisDoza (Dec 20, 2012)

its a great product and is holding up well on my j16 that i redone. I too got it from bateau. only recomendation is to get the application square and the roller with it . what you do is with the square is kinda like a trowel with groves and you apply it with that to get it even kinda like when youre putting down mortar for tile. then you go over it with the roller, rolling soft for a smoother texture or rolling it with more force for a more coarse texture. only other advices id give is to cover everything thats not getting rolled because the kiwi grip will go everywhere like a wet dog shaking water off. its great stuff and very durable.


----------



## ChrisDoza (Dec 20, 2012)

also, bateau is located in vero beach i believe, but i dont know how close that is to you.


----------



## braces43 (Jun 29, 2010)

What kind of surface prep is required before applying it?


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

> What kind of surface prep is required before applying it?


http://kiwigrip.com/kiwigrip-downloads/


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

HJ,

I used this http://www.softsandrubber.com/ the big granules and it worked great. Is the Kiwi oil/gas resistant?


----------

